# Custom Roms?



## cbarry05 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if there was a good list of roms like there is for the Galaxy Nexus. I have seen some roms for honeycomb but i dont know if those are compatible after the new OTA.

Thanks guys


----------



## Thing O Doom (May 30, 2012)

Well there's I'd say 4 Major ROMS that I'd suggest for a first time flash:
2 AOSP Flavors:
Megatron CM9
AOKP
2 Stock Flavours:
Android Revolution HD (ARHD)
Revolver Ics.
Just google any of those names + Tf101 and it'll pop up.


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

IMO CM9 isn't ready yet ... Wifi wasn't working correctly and every time I logged in, winamp / system had FC.

Using ARHD Right now .... Revolver ROM is also recommendable. AOKP never tested.


----------



## Thing O Doom (May 30, 2012)

Megatron CM9 works beautifully, and AOKP even better for me.
They've kinked out alot of the bugs, keep in mind if you use Guevor's kernel you have to flash teh cm9 version of the kernel to get wifi to work.


----------

